# Spinning reel purchase guidance



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi,

Im looking to pick up a baitrunner, or liveliner, or freeliner what ever you want to call it.

I have not evolved to the convential reels yet, so I am going to stick with the spinning reels.

I was going to get the Shimona Bait Runner 6500. But since Okuma Coronado Baitfeeder cost less $$, is the Okuma a better deal?

The Penn Slammer liveliner is about the same price. Any opinions would be appreciated..

I plan on putting this on a 11' or 12' OM or Tica MH or H action rod to throw 4-8 or possibly 10.

I know you get what you pay for, and I am at the point where I want to buy quality reels and rods. I have read up on different sites, like digital dagger and BPS and Cabelas so I know all about the reel specifics, but I have seen guys fishing with different brands. What should I lean towards.

Thx again.

Jeff


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Loaded Question*

Should get alot of different opinions. I like Shimano Baitrunners myself. Good luck!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thx*

And I am not trying to start a fight or bait anyone. I am dead serious. 

Some people like different things for different reasons, but I am looking for pros and cons and personal experiences. I am just torn and dont want to make a bad purchase., I guess it comes down to living and learning, but if I can use this board as a resource, then why not 

Jeff


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Okuma CD-90, I own 6 of them and they are a nice fit with the 12 foot OM or Solaris


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Okuma CD-90. I had one, must be one made on a Friday afternoon. It gave me all kind of problems. It never was durable as they say it is. It was good when I first got it, after spent a couple of times in the ocean, the gear messed up. If I were you I would get the Shimano Baitrunner. I think there are two models, one A and B, not sure which is better.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*okuma epixior*

i have an okuma epixior baitrunner for sale....check the classified section....

here it is

Okuma Epixior Baitfeeder EB-80 $65 ( comes with extra spool)


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*love my shimano bairunner*

just my .02. I have a 6500, my only complaint is that it's a little heavy. Next one I get will be a 4500b.

In case you need way too much info on em' - you may have see this already

nick


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Okuma CD90*

Love mine.

Check eBay, DiggitalDagger sells alot of stuff on eBay, but you have to pay shipping then, order from his web site free shipping. I have ordered many items from him, Rich is really good.

Just my 2 cents.

If you Ebay, don't bid until the last minute.  

There is a couple of St. Croix's on eBay now.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ebay Links`*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36164&item=7147591321&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

OR THIS ONE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36164&item=7147320828&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I owned both the CD-90 and the 6500B and I loved them both. If you plan on using your reels for more surf action than I would say the CD-90. The shimano is a beast, I would almost say indestructable. But like Otter said it is heavy and pricey. Okuma has good service too, just ask Axon.  If I were you crawfish I would call them up and get it fixed.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*The 4500b*

The Shimano BR 4500b is large enough to hold whatever line you wanna put on it and enough of it for you to fight big fish. My first one which Ive had for 9 years has been dunked many times and still works like a champ untill it was stolen last year. Just a thought, not a sermon, Good luck, get whats right for you Jeff.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Baitrunner,okuma*

I put the 6500 baitrunner ahead of my epixor 80's that I own. The baitrunner has lasted so far for 2.5 years of MY abuse on it. The okuma's seemed to bog down after 1-2 years and begin to loose their functunality. Make no mistake about one thing- DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES,GREASE THE CLUTCH HOUSING THAT IS BELOW THE SPINDLE. YOU WILL BUY A NEW ONE! SAME GOES FOR THE BAITRUNNER!  they have a braking function for the anti-reverse.  

I have battled 80lb  skate forever with the baitrunner, the okuma's can hold their own, although become very weak  after a heavy season of high salinity and sand attacks in them.
Baitrunner 




*BTR6500B

Baitrunner 
PIC OF THE RUNNER 

Featured Highlights

• Graphite Frame

• Graphite Sideplate

• Graphite Rotor

• Diecast Aluminum Spool

• Flat T Type Handle Grip

• A-RB (Anti-Rust Bearings) are specially treated stainless steel ball bearings that are at least 10 times more corrosion resistant than standard stainless steel ball bearings.

• Baitrunner is a secondary drag system that allows for controlled freespool with the bail closed. By flipping the lever or turning the handle, the primary drag quickly takes over.

• Waterproof Drag is sealed against the intrusion of the elements, such as water or dust.

• Super Stopper II is a one-way roller bearing that eliminates backplay for solid hooksets, yet can be turned on or off to allow back-reeling.

• Rubber Handle Grip is comfortable and soft to the touch.

• Dyna-Balance similar to balancing a tire, we use counter-balancing techniques in the rotor to eliminate wobble during the retrieve.

• Power Roller III is an oversized line roller that reduces twist from casting and retrieving, and uses a cone-shaped support to help get the line onto the roller quicker.

• Metal Series Metal frames keep moving parts in precise alignment for increased efficiency and durability. * 









This is only MY take.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*EB-80 for sale*

EB-80 $65 meet halfway
$60 meet me in Oxon Hill (near where i live)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Jeff,

I bought my first Baitrunner 3500B sort of by accident. I had reel problems with one of my crappy reels and I wanted to buy another Shimano Spheros 14000FA  since I was impressed with its performance, but the B&T shop I was at didn’t have one. The guy behind the counter let the 3500B go at a discount, so I bought it. Needless to say, I was impressed and became really fond of the bait runner feature. 

A couple of weeks ago, I bought a Baitrunner 4500B although I wanted another 3500B. The 4500B turned out to be a perfect fit for my 11 foot Tsunami. 

Now, you mentioned you were looking at the bigger 6500B. I think you’ll be fine with the 4500B. My Spheros 14000 is roughly the same size as the 6500B and I think it’s just too big; although it’s a superb reel, I’d trade it in for another Baitrnner 4500B. 

Too bad you didn’t pose this question a couple weeks ago at the right time because that 4500B I recently bought was during a sale at Dicks: buy 1 Baitrunner and get a Tsunami surf rod half price. I jumped all over that deal.

Anyway, I don’t know anything about the Okuma, but I think you’ll be happy with the Baitrunner if you decide to go that way. 

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I have a few Epixor EB-65's and one 4500. All on 12' Solaris'. Have done some direct comparisons this spring.

IMHO, they are both great reels, but I like the Okuma just a little more. The Shimano's baitrunner drag on the one I own seems to lose it's setting or something and it's hard to get it set right for the prevailing current. Not an issue with the Okuma.

Other's say that the Shimano will last longer with heavy use and I don't have long term data to comment either way. 

In my case, mine will probably last a lot longer, cuz it'll probably spend most of it's life in the cart.  

Just like everything else, everybody has their favorites.
.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks everyone*

I am still torn between these too reels.

Both have plusses and minuses (and there is the price thing).

I have never really inspected your reels to see what the majority of you have, so I had to ask.

I guess I will follow the crowd at chow time. I just did not want to buy a lemon. But if I do, there is always, Ebay 

Thanks to everyone's input.

Jeff

Now if someone can just tell me what is better, mono or braid?

Just Kidding


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I own both. The Baitrunner is sturdy, if a bit heavy. The Okuma Coronado is lighter and cheaper.

Problem is, the Coronado has a weak bailspring, which can snap shut on a hard cast.

I wouldn't recommend the Epixor. While it has more bearings and is smoother, the gears are made of brass and won't last many seasons in the surf.

My recommendation would be for the Baitrunner. The weight doesn't matter because it's usually used for dead-sticking.

(P.S.: Do you mind if I move this over to Open Forum? There's really nothing to hide and the larger group might give you a broader opinion.)


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey Jeff*

Don't forget to check out the line capacity on those reels ....distance is key ...My favorite is the Daiwa Emblem x-t series


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Andre said:


> Don't forget to check out the line capacity on those reels ....distance is key ...My favorite is the Daiwa Emblem x-t series


Was gonna suggest th same but th Daiwa's dont offer th bait runner that I know of.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*All spinning reels* have their advocates and detractors.

Most will give years of good service.

Few people fish enough to wear a reel out.

So how do you seperate the sheep from the goats ?

*Parts and Service !*

You probably won't ever wear out a good reel, but you probably *will *break it.

Handles and bails take a beating.

I have a bucket full of reels with the "foot" broken off.

*So parts availability is a big thing.*

That being said, the choice is a no brainer.

You can get parts or repairs for a *Penn Reel,* anywhere you go.

The *Penn Liveliners* are the best value available, in a spinning reel.

I have several 60's vintage Penn Spinning Reels that still work perfectly.

And 2 dozen assorted SS and Slammer Series reels that are in the current arsenal.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Flea, go ahead and move it*

Hey SF,

No problem with moving it. 

Thx,

Jeff


----------



## wi2t (Jan 2, 2005)

I have been very happy with the Okuma Epixor EB-series. I have owned the EB-30 and EB-65 for about a year and have found that as long as they are taken care of properly (keeping clean...lubing, etc.) they perform very well. I can not speak for the others that you mentioned since I haven't tried them, but have been really happy with the Epixor series.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Wi2t*

Thanks and welcome to P&S (especially the supporter side).

Jeff


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

crawfish, they saw you coming when they sold you that CD-90 j/k. I like my CD-90 and CD-65 haven't had any problem, their both on 12'ers,one OM and Diawa rods.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> crawfish, they saw you coming when they sold you that CD-90 j/k. I like my CD-90 and CD-65 haven't had any problem, their both on 12'ers,one OM and Diawa rods.


Trigger, you don't fish that much.. so yours are not real field tested. I brought mine to the OBX, I ended fish with my old and reliable penn 6500ss that I've own for 10 yrs. This was before I changed to the darkside last fall.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'v got a life besides fishing(a wife,livestock, making Jambalaya for "GOOD FRIENDS") I'm sorry I can't get out every weekend and enjoy it, but that will change in 11 months. Then I'll see what your talking about.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*take that long*

Does it take that long to make Jambalya or are you getting rid of the wife?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I do ALL the cooking in MY house and no it doesn't take long to make it, that's if you know what your doing.Ask crawfish and others how they liked it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

don't forget the shimano thunnus either. it's a little pricey but it's a sweet reel. definitely worth the extra clams.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey fyemanjef

I got a Shimano 4500B that I have never fished with. It has about 275 yards of 17lb test Trilene XT Solar on it. Make me an offer. MIB

Tight lines..

Ken


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

*reel choice*

the okuma is tough to beat everything inside is stainless steel main gear,pinion gear,axle,bearings so on really stands up to the salty conditions also has gasketed frame.and hell for the price compared to the shimano and penn you can buy plenty of tackle to boot with the money saved.i know tochterman's in baltimore has them and i think they cost 74.99. give them a call 410-327-6942.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Spinners*

I used to use Shimano Bait runners, but I am am hooked on the Okuma reels, I have two cd-45's and four cd-55's, and I just picked up an expior. Their rods aren't bad either.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*baitrunners*

why can't you just turn the drag down low enough to hold the line... but let it free enough to let the fish take it...then, crank down and take him...if you use a spinner you should know your drag...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Jeff,
I have (2) 6500 Baitrunner,4500 Baitrunner and Penn 5600L Livelinner they all work like a champ i never have any problem and i'm glad i invest on this good reels. ..........Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

rattler said:


> why can't you just turn the drag down low enough to hold the line... but let it free enough to let the fish take it...then, crank down and take him...


You can... and I did... for many years... until I tried a baitrunner. Ain't no comparison. Worth the extra bucks in my opinion for not having to fool with the drag every cast.
.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*kenmefish*

check your pm's

I guess the bait runner feature can be easily described as adding the convential clicker function to a spinning real.

Am I correct on that.

I can tell you that I have been adjusting my drag during every cast, after casting and while reeling in. It can be a real pain. 

Plus having the free spool feature may help prevent (i hope) an unattneded rod from going for a swim.

Jeff


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

jhun said:


> Jeff,
> I have (2) 6500 Baitrunner,4500 Baitrunner and Penn 5600L Livelinner they all work like a champ i never have any problem and i'm glad i invest on this good reels. ..........Tightlines


Looks like part of my inventory Jeff. These real do double duty for me. Off the pier, bridge, jetty or surf they're mounted on 10 1/2' & 12' Ticas. On the boat they're mounted on 6 1/2' Penn Slammers. These reels see a lot of use and they've never failed me. Since I've gone over to the dark side I've either given away or sold all my Penn SS and Penn baitrunner reels but I'm keeping the Shamano's. Actually I'm respooling the 2 6500's today with the new Sufix Siege 17# Neon Tangerine line in prep for some AI surf fishing. (Hint, hint Shaggy and Clyde)

Catman.


----------



## wi2t (Jan 2, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Thanks and welcome to P&S (especially the supporter side).
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff....been a lurker for over a year and decided to bit the bullet.  

Jeff


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

looks like i'm gonna have to get a baitrunner...


----------

